# New Tiguan and looking for upgrade parts



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

My wife picked up a new 2020 Tiguan SE 4Motion today and I am looking to add some mods to it. 

Maybe some of these don't exist but it's worth asking... If anyone knows of these parts available, please post a link. I've done a search and not found much info... 

1. Blacked out VW logos for front and back
2. Blacked out grille (or other aftermarket options?)
3. Best ECU tune out there? Was leaning towards APR, unless consensus thinks otherwise. 
4. Aftermarket amber fog options. - any plug and play options? any aftermarket lights that fit perfectly into stock housing (which I'd have to buy having an SE)

Thanks for your help guys, looking to get this build off the ground quickly.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

NewTiguan said:


> My wife picked up a new 2020 Tiguan SE 4Motion today and I am looking to add some mods to it.
> 
> Maybe some of these don't exist but it's worth asking... If anyone knows of these parts available, please post a link. I've done a search and not found much info...
> 
> ...


There are no official ECU tunes out for the US-based MQB Tiguan.


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

AkiraSieghart said:


> There are no official ECU tunes out for the US-based MQB Tiguan.


Wrong , eurocharged offers it. I'm sporting one . I'll be doing another retune with hybrid turbo soon
Only drawback to eurocharged at the moment is you have to ship out the ECU. Or if you have a eurocharged dealer nearby you can give them a call









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

NewTiguan said:


> My wife picked up a new 2020 Tiguan SE 4Motion today and I am looking to add some mods to it.
> 
> Maybe some of these don't exist but it's worth asking... If anyone knows of these parts available, please post a link. I've done a search and not found much info...
> 
> ...


1. I think the front VW has some electronics behind it for the safety systems - not sure there are replacements or if it should be messed with. Back one you can remove it, paint/Pastidip it, and tape it back on. Saw black one on Ebay but not sure if it was same size.
2. I ordered black covers for the 4 grille slats that were already painted Deep Black Pearl and had 3M tape to attach them. They were a perfect fit. They were from China and took about 20 days to get here but that was before the coronavirus so don't know how long it would take now.
3. Like the post above says, there is one on the market but I'm not keen on sending my ECU in to be reprogrammed. APR has been working on it for several, several months but nothing yet. There is a thread about it you can read.
4. TYC makes exact duplicate of VW fog lights and DAT parts makes the replacement bezels to go around the fog lights. Much lower cost than VW. If you want it wired as if it was stock you have to get a harness, a VW switch that has fog light connection and have some reprogramming done. I haven't seen any aftermarket ones that fit and are plug and play unless you just hang them off the bumper.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Tig20ne said:


> 2. I ordered black covers for the 4 grille slats that were already painted Deep Black Pearl and had 3M tape to attach them. They were a perfect fit. They were from China and took about 20 days to get here but that was before the coronavirus so don't know how long it would take now.
> .


Link please


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

wachu said:


> Link please


https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...le-Trim-Stripe-Grille-Bar-Cover-/123875662931

Just looked at the site and they've changed the delivery estimate date from the end of March to middle of April. Guessing factory shutdowns, restricted shipping, etc.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm running these for 'amber' fogs:

https://www.amazon.ca/Alla-Lighting...light+alla&qid=1582416993&s=automotive&sr=1-5

They certainly lean more towards a hyper yellow so if you are looking for a true amber, disregard. The only other other critique I have is that while they look great from an aesthetic standpoint, they do not project as well as some of the more costly options, with a driver. 

While I have no experience with the brand, I would love to run a set of the deAuto LED dual fogs. They get great reviews but I'm into almost $200 CAD with the exchange rate, prior to any additional tax or duties. 

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get an entire new front grill that is black with a black logo containing the radar. They do it in Europe and it’s an OEM part. This is off the Australian VW Tiguan forum. Looks tits, and can be found on eBay (I’ll try to find the link), but it’ll set you back around $300 for the part I believe. 










If you want cheaper Badgeskins has a vinyl overlay that’ll give the same look to the front logo and won’t interfere with the radar. Reach out to them, Dennis is extremely helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

AkiraSieghart said:


> There are no official ECU tunes out for the US-based MQB Tiguan.


Well that ruined my morning! 

I saw the thread on APR but didn't read it the whole way through. Instead I went to APRs website and saw their Tiguan offering on there and assumed it was done. I guess that's the Euro/older model? 

My wife is kinda bummed about her purchase, coming from the Alltrack the Tiguan doesn't drive as nicely but she was convinced she needed a small SUV. So here we are...


----------



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can get an entire new front grill that is black with a black logo containing the radar. They do it in Europe and it’s an OEM part. This is off the Australian VW Tiguan forum. Looks tits, and can be found on eBay (I’ll try to find the link), but it’ll set you back around $300 for the part I believe.


That's what I'd be looking for, if you can find the link or the OEM euro part number that would be great. I looked on ebay but didn't see one on there.


----------



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> 1. I think the front VW has some electronics behind it for the safety systems - not sure there are replacements or if it should be messed with. Back one you can remove it, paint/Pastidip it, and tape it back on. Saw black one on Ebay but not sure if it was same size.


I also saw some black ones but had no idea if they'd fit  



Tig20ne said:


> 4. TYC makes exact duplicate of VW fog lights and DAT parts makes the replacement bezels to go around the fog lights. Much lower cost than VW. If you want it wired as if it was stock you have to get a harness, a VW switch that has fog light connection and have some reprogramming done. I haven't seen any aftermarket ones that fit and are plug and play unless you just hang them off the bumper.


Interesting, I will do some research into this... All sounds fairly straightforward except the reprogramming part. Would this need to be done at the dealer?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NewTiguan said:


> That's what I'd be looking for, if you can find the link or the OEM euro part number that would be great. I looked on ebay but didn't see one on there.


I’ll see what I can find. I know it was on the eBay for Australia I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here you go:


https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VW-Zeic...-Emblem-R-Line-Allspace-4Motion-/192794281341


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VW-Zeic...-Emblem-R-Line-Allspace-4Motion-/192794281341
> ...


Thats pretty cool and they have one for the Arteon. A little Expensive


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thats pretty cool and they have one for the Arteon. A little Expensive


Yea, Badgeskins does a good job from what it looks like to get the same look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I don't know all the skins just look cheap, maybe if the car was a cheap Honda Civic I could justify putting a sticker over my emblems lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> I don't know all the skins just look cheap, maybe if the car was a cheap Honda Civic I could justify putting a sticker over my emblems lol


Looks good in the photos if not willing to drop $300+

https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p249/VW_-_MK7.5_Golfs_smooth_VW_emblem_badgeskin_set.html#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

that one look OK, some of the ones I've seen just look super cheap.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> that one look OK, some of the ones I've seen just look super cheap.


I agree, there are some garbage out there, but I will Badgeskins does a good job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

